# Plant Id



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2006)

These two plants were both found in East TN. The najas grass to me looks sort of like brittle naiad and I have no idea what the other one is. I don't know if it can be grown submersed, as I haven't tried, but it can at least grow in 3" of water with its base submerged. It might just be bog plant, but its got pretty blue flowers. It sort of reminds me of the Commelinaceae family though.
Here's the pics:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm on my phone now, but it looks like it's probably _Commelina communis_, which is not capable of growing submersed. You can eat it though. Is there a third, small, kinda shriveled white petal at the bottom of the flower?

I'll look at the Najas later.


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

Ha! I've got a dayflower in a glass of water on my desk (I'm waiting for it to put out another blossom so I can ID it). I agree that the _Najas_ looks like _N. minor_. Keep an eye out for _N. gracillima_ in east TN; it's not common, but there are a few populations. It's a very fine, almost delicate little naiad with distinctively (under magnification) lobed and toothed leaf bases.


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2006)

The flower died awhile ago, but I think it looks exactly or at least very close to the Commelina communis. As for the najas, it sorta looks like najas sp. 'roriama' with the small brittles and 'teeth', but it looks more like the N. minor esp. since its supposed to be more common here.
Anyways, thanks for the ids.


----------

